# anybody know where i can get a rear airbag setup for a B5 S4?



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

and maybe fronts, or i might just go with bilstein`s with UVair bags 
thanks


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

VentoVR6Qc said:


> and maybe fronts, or i might just go with bilstein`s with UVair bags
> thanks


 andrew at open road tunning.


----------



## stapo69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just be careful, I droppped my S4 on air last year, as you go real low the rear wheels toe in, so as the suspension bounced along the road it felt like the back end was swaying side to side all over the place, didnt feel good at all imo. Also you gotta run bags upside down, so the don't work great, really struggle to raise the car, the bag has nothing to push up against. 

It can be done, but takes a lot of trial and error to get right. 

Quick whore shot i suppose.......


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

Suprem3 said:


> andrew at open road tunning.


 i will have to agree with suprem3. it might take some time to get them but in the end you will be happy and your car will still ride the same!!!!!! :thumbup: 

*my car on 18's... its now of 17's so if you want to see how that sits let me know. cause i have no pics of it right now*


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

i have b5 passat wagon.. was wondering this same thing if there is a pre-fab'd kit ready to bolt 

I actually want bags so i can raise it back up when i go " off road " ( gravel road to my cabin SUCKS , broke a coil over last year on my b5 wagon ) 

I thought i saw some shock / struts with built in " bags " that give you a few inches of lift - but they were like $8000 or something stupid...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

KW makes them and it's a hydrolic system. Bagyard is coming out with a similar set up very soon. Talk with Andrew, he'll hook you up!


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

i customized an airlift strut for the rear and the front is a vmaxx with a bag over.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> i customized an airlift strut for the rear and the front is a vmaxx with a bag over.


 so theres alot of sex going on in these pics. LIKE ALOT OF SEX :laugh:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

those Bentley wheels are worth more than my car with the airride in it. sucks


----------

